# Car Tyres



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I need new tyres for my Peugeot 207. Don't want to spend more than I have to but don't want unbranded/cheapest if they're not as good. Anyone got any good/bad experiences/recommendations please? Much appreciated.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a set of brand new Firestones fitted to a Volvo 855 T5 that I had a few years ago, they were pants-they had bulges on the inside of the tyres after a few hundred miles and they held the road like a piece of lard. I put some Toyo Proxies on after that and they were superb!


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

Non branded tyres are often a bit like supermarket own brands - they are made by the same household name manafacturers without the crazy markup - I have used them for a number of years without any problems.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Michelins will run forever but are therefore hard (less grip). If they are for everyday commuting the may outlast your car! I used to run a transport company and Michelins just beat everything else we ever tried. Horses for courses really. My son had michelins on his renault Sport and they would "break away" on acceleration. He bought some Jap ones then and they stuck well but wore out quickly! 

Mike


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I'd go with Michelins as well, have you a Costco nearby as they are always discounting them.

You don't say where you are but if you are anywhere near Dartford in Kent I can give you the name of a top chap who's cheap and doesn't charge for fitting etc.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

+1 for Costco and Michelins :thumbsup: . Second set on my Subaru Impreza wagaon. Very happy with grip and wear.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

avidfan said:


> I had a set of brand new Firestones fitted to a Volvo 855 T5 that I had a few years ago, they were pants-they had bulges on the inside of the tyres after a few hundred miles and they held the road like a piece of lard. I put some Toyo Proxies on after that and they were superb!


I'll have a look for those. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Nobbyy said:


> Non branded tyres are often a bit like supermarket own brands - they are made by the same household name manafacturers without the crazy markup - I have used them for a number of years without any problems.


Good point. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

tixntox said:


> Michelins will run forever but are therefore hard (less grip). If they are for everyday commuting the may outlast your car! I used to run a transport company and Michelins just beat everything else we ever tried. Horses for courses really. My son had michelins on his renault Sport and they would "break away" on acceleration. He bought some Jap ones then and they stuck well but wore out quickly!
> 
> Mike


It's the "horses for courses" that adds to the problem. Most tyres seem to get both good and bad reviews - presumably reflecting different driving etc. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

NickD said:


> ^ I'd go with Michelins as well, have you a Costco nearby as they are always discounting them.
> 
> You don't say where you are but if you are anywhere near Dartford in Kent I can give you the name of a top chap who's cheap and doesn't charge for fitting etc.


I am in Kent but will probably go to KwikFit or somewhere. I'll have a look at Michelins. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Davey M said:


> +1 for Costco and Michelins :thumbsup: . Second set on my Subaru Impreza wagaon. Very happy with grip and wear.


Cheers.

Very many thanks for everyone's help.

Gary


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Costco has been offering a coupon deal here in the US lately, $70 off set of four Bridgestone tires, which takes care of the installation and disposal charges. Dunno what is in effect over there. Here, they give lifetime free rotate and balance, which could save you a few hundred quid over the time you run on them, and they also offer free hazard insurance (repair or replace) for several years or lifetime as well. Together, these can end up saving you money over other retailers.

I just (February) put Bridgestone Potenza Serenity's on my TSX (Euro Accord Sport, model type CL9), I was tempted by the older 960AS Pole Positions, but the Serenity is a newer tire, is quiet and gives good grip at the track (doing hard cornering, slides, flat out runs). Considered a "European style touring tire." My CL9 is a daily driver, so quiet and comfort were as important as sporty handling. The Honda stock tire on the CL9 was Michelin Pilots, and most owners HATE, and I do mean h-a-t-e, them. I used to like Michelin, but my last few tire purchases have been Bridgestone, happy experiences all 'round.

TireRack.com has some very useful tech, test, and customer review information. You might find if an online seller (will TireRack sell to you over there?) has local shops to do the install, I found out 30 days after buying mine at Costco that I could've had my new garage owner friend do an install of better, cheaper tires bought from Tire Rack.  Oh well, I'll wear these out quickly if I keep taking them on the track. :naughty:

Last bit of advice, different "all season" tires can have different strengths (aka dry, wet, snow, mud, cornering), so do a bit of research and consider what you drive on regularly. In the Northeast US, some guys have two sets of wheels/tires, one for the "crappy seaons," and the other for the drier, mild seasons where performance can take precedence. Hope this helps....


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Gary - If you go to kwikfit, remember it is better to order and pay for the tyres online. You pay and book an appointment - normally 2 days in advance for a much better price. They quoted me Â£340 for 2 new fronts when I walked in there. Went away and got the same tyres for Â£240 from them by paying online. Premium tyres though - Continental sport contact 225/45/17 so always a bit steep!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

It is true SOME unbranded tyres are made in the same factory as the branded ones, but unless you know which ones these are - avoid! You get what you pay for. Autocar tested several far east unbranded tyres and they were shocking and some downright dangerous. One set of unbranded were still travelling at nearly 30mph on a Golf when the branded set had stopped the car completely.

I use blackcircles.com or kwik fit online. My last set of Goodyear wranglers bought online with kwik fit were Â£60 a tyre cheaper than a kwik fit walk in. A tip though - if you buy your tyres at kwik fit online, and your appointment is days away, if you don't want to wait that long, call in first thing and ask if they can fit them there and then. In my experience they always do.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

GaryH said:


> I am in Kent but will probably go to KwikFit or somewhere. I'll have a look at Michelins. Cheers. Gary


Don't go to Kiwi Fit, they will charge you so much more than your local guy. Have a look at Blackcircles.

I'm normally a Michelin man, but I've been runnning on a set of Avons to give them a run. Good grip, good kerbing protection & don't give me the understeer that Continentals.

If you say where in Kent you are I'm sure someone here, will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for Avons from me. I've been using ZV5's for the last few sets now and they offer an excellent compromise between, grip, road noise and wear, especially at the price. I tried some Toyo Proxies a while back, although they offered good grip the soft compound didn't last long.

Oh and personally I use www.etyres.co.uk mainly because they're a mobile service and fit the tyres at my workplace, their prices are pretty good too though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I never had any luck with Avon from 2000-2007, but times change so maybe the new ones are better. I also liked the Toyo's but had issues with a car with big brakes and big power as the tyre could slip on the rim a few mm, not ideal, but that was 2003 and those should be better now.

I have an Accord (known as a 'Euro' here in Aus) and we got then with Bridgestones from the get go. I upgraded to better bridgestones on the last go round and theyve been good, in fact over the years b/stone has always been a good tyre for me i think. sadly a set of 4 17's here in Aus will set you back $1100.. 675quid, even after discounts, i wish i was back in the uk everytime i need tyres for something, its one of the 'rip off Aus' things here. :lookaround:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> I need new tyres for my Peugeot 207. Don't want to spend more than I have to but don't want unbranded/cheapest if they're not as good. Anyone got any good/bad experiences/recommendations please? Much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


I have the same car (it's a 1.6 HDI 110hp Sport) and I recently had to change all the 4 tyres. The guys at the garage where I always get them told me to get the GT Radial Champiro 228 (some review here). I can tell you they were a lot cheaper than my Michelins Pilot Primacy and they feel a lot better. More grip or at least they convey more information of what is happening. Smoother driving too and less noise.

I think Michelin is getting worst and worst. I used to drive with their Exaltos on another car and those were great tyres. Then came the Exalto II and those are much worst than their first model (handling/grip/breaking-wise). I still insisted on those on my next car and the feeling was the same. In fact, it was the first time I moved away from Michelin and got me some Continental Contisportcontact 2. Great tyres but expensive.

Then I had a 3 series with some runflat tyres that I believe were also Continental. Crappy tyres...

I have a friend with GT version of the 207 and he has some big Pirelli Pzero on original Peugeot 17 rims. Those are very, very good tyres but they cost a small fortune.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

What is the size of gyres you need? It can make a difference to what tyre is best.

Also, do you do a lot of motorway driving? High speed driving? Town work?

Cheers


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> Costco has been offering a coupon deal here in the US lately, $70 off set of four Bridgestone tires, which takes care of the installation and disposal charges. Dunno what is in effect over there. Here, they give lifetime free rotate and balance, which could save you a few hundred quid over the time you run on them, and they also offer free hazard insurance (repair or replace) for several years or lifetime as well. Together, these can end up saving you money over other retailers.
> 
> I just (February) put Bridgestone Potenza Serenity's on my TSX (Euro Accord Sport, model type CL9), I was tempted by the older 960AS Pole Positions, but the Serenity is a newer tire, is quiet and gives good grip at the track (doing hard cornering, slides, flat out runs). Considered a "European style touring tire." My CL9 is a daily driver, so quiet and comfort were as important as sporty handling. The Honda stock tire on the CL9 was Michelin Pilots, and most owners HATE, and I do mean h-a-t-e, them. I used to like Michelin, but my last few tire purchases have been Bridgestone, happy experiences all 'round.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Many thanks for all this info.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Craiginuk said:


> Hi Gary - If you go to kwikfit, remember it is better to order and pay for the tyres online. You pay and book an appointment - normally 2 days in advance for a much better price. They quoted me Â£340 for 2 new fronts when I walked in there. Went away and got the same tyres for Â£240 from them by paying online. Premium tyres though - Continental sport contact 225/45/17 so always a bit steep!


Hi Craig,

Yes I noticed the cheaper online prices.

Many thanks.

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> It is true SOME unbranded tyres are made in the same factory as the branded ones, but unless you know which ones these are - avoid! You get what you pay for. Autocar tested several far east unbranded tyres and they were shocking and some downright dangerous. One set of unbranded were still travelling at nearly 30mph on a Golf when the branded set had stopped the car completely.
> 
> I use blackcircles.com or kwik fit online. My last set of Goodyear wranglers bought online with kwik fit were Â£60 a tyre cheaper than a kwik fit walk in. A tip though - if you buy your tyres at kwik fit online, and your appointment is days away, if you don't want to wait that long, call in first thing and ask if they can fit them there and then. In my experience they always do.


Hi Tim,

I'll certainly give that a go if I use QF.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

jeffvader said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Kent but will probably go to KwikFit or somewhere. I'll have a look at Michelins. Cheers. Gary
> ...


Hi Jeff, Thanks. Probably won't go to QF as I've found somehere cheaper.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > I need new tyres for my Peugeot 207. Don't want to spend more than I have to but don't want unbranded/cheapest if they're not as good. Anyone got any good/bad experiences/recommendations please? Much appreciated.
> ...


Very helpful. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Dave O said:


> What is the size of gyres you need? It can make a difference to what tyre is best.
> 
> Also, do you do a lot of motorway driving? High speed driving? Town work?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dave, 185/65/15 T

Mainly few miles to work and short trips out.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > What is the size of gyres you need? It can make a difference to what tyre is best.
> ...


If your not too bothered about brand names, a decent budget is the way to go.

Either Nexen CP641 or Capitol Sport give good service (these should retail for around Â£60)

if you want a name you've heard of, Dunlop, continental, and Pirelli can all be had for around Â£75.

I've been selling Nexens for years now and they are a great tyre for the money.

Hope this helps

cheers

Dave


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've fitted Yokohamas to every car I've had for as long as I can remember, and had no problems at all with them. Currently running a Mazda MX-5, then previously a Toyota MR-2, and at various times a Peugeot 205GTi, Nissan 200SX, Ford RS Turbo & XR3i to name a few.

Price is not too bad either, looking at approx Â£60-ish each for 185/60/15's. They are softer than some other makes though, so you might not get such high mileage out of them.

For what it's worth, I wouldn't touch an unbranded tyre with a barge pole.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

$90 Nexens is what the dealer had put on my Euro Accord (Honda CL9) when I bought it in 2007, not bad tires, but not impressive either, not very sticky in turns. Continental, Bridgestone, Hankooks, or Yokohamas would be better, based loosely on what I read on Tire Rack and Consumer Reports.

Your car is basically a life support system for the tires, the contact patch is a wee bit bigger than your hand on each tire. Skimping on tires makes sense until you realize how little of it is actually touching the pavement, providing cornering, braking and accelerating ability. A $10 cheaper tire can provide 30% or more worse performance and stability on the road (pulling numbers out of a hat). Spending the $10 more is worth it IMHO, particularly if you're carrying valuable cargo like the 710 or kiddies.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> $90 Nexens is what the dealer had put on my Euro Accord (Honda CL9) when I bought it in 2007, not bad tires, but not impressive either, not very sticky in turns. Continental, Bridgestone, Hankooks, or Yokohamas would be better, based loosely on what I read on Tire Rack and Consumer Reports.


They would have been the older pattern N2000 probably, the new stuff is a lot better.

You are however, completely correct in how important tyres are and I suppose it's always best to buy the best you can afford.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Seems like you have a normal hatch which is used just for short commuting journeys, do not waste your money buying top brands.....I have been running Michelins @Â£240 per corner, then Conti Contact 4x4 @180 per corner, presently I am trying a set of Kuhmos 245/50x18 and quite frankly there is precious little difference, and I ran them through a bad winter too.....albeit plenty aware of the fact they are all weather tyres not winter tyres.....they have been great, I am quite suprised actually, especially at Â£90 per corner!!!

PS, I tried them because of recommendation from one of the chaps here who tests and chooses tyres for the motorsport department, otherwise I would probably not have considered them.

Get the right ones though.....Kuhmo Ecsta SPT KU31.....some of the other Kuhmos ARE just Korean shopping tyres :grin: but the SPT are developed for the european market, and it shows.


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

I've always found that budget tyres can be very hit and miss. Previously went for toyo s which were ok. Also hear lots of good things about goodyear. As the Early posters mentioned michelins last a while but less good in the rain. It will partly depend on you style of driving.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Dave O said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


Thanks Dave. I'll look out for Nexens. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Davey P said:


> I've fitted Yokohamas to every car I've had for as long as I can remember, and had no problems at all with them. Currently running a Mazda MX-5, then previously a Toyota MR-2, and at various times a Peugeot 205GTi, Nissan 200SX, Ford RS Turbo & XR3i to name a few.
> 
> Price is not too bad either, looking at approx Â£60-ish each for 185/60/15's. They are softer than some other makes though, so you might not get such high mileage out of them.
> 
> For what it's worth, I wouldn't touch an unbranded tyre with a barge pole.


Thanks Davey. I agree about non-branded. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Seems like you have a normal hatch which is used just for short commuting journeys, do not waste your money buying top brands.....I have been running Michelins @Â£240 per corner, then Conti Contact 4x4 @180 per corner, presently I am trying a set of Kuhmos 245/50x18 and quite frankly there is precious little difference, and I ran them through a bad winter too.....albeit plenty aware of the fact they are all weather tyres not winter tyres.....they have been great, I am quite suprised actually, especially at Â£90 per corner!!!
> 
> PS, I tried them because of recommendation from one of the chaps here who tests and chooses tyres for the motorsport department, otherwise I would probably not have considered them.
> 
> Get the right ones though.....Kuhmo Ecsta SPT KU31.....some of the other Kuhmos ARE just Korean shopping tyres :grin: but the SPT are developed for the european market, and it shows.


Thanks for that. I don't want to spend more than I have to so will look at these. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

AndyY said:


> I've always found that budget tyres can be very hit and miss. Previously went for toyo s which were ok. Also hear lots of good things about goodyear. As the Early posters mentioned michelins last a while but less good in the rain. It will partly depend on you style of driving.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy. Currently have Goodyears. Style of driving is no style. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi chaps,

I really want to thank everyone for taking the trouble to give me such helpful views and experiences.

I'm just now looking at Uniroyal Rain Experts. One of the top Best Buy brands in Which? Any views appreciated.

Again, thanks very much to you all.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Depends what percentage of 'spirited' driving you do compared to 'heading down to buying the groceries' driving. If you don't need the benefits of expensive tyres why pay for them?

Just my 2 cents.

Let us know what you decide on. And don't forget to haggle. Nothin wrong with a bit of arm-twistery to get a better deal. If they want your business make em work for it


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

look on the side wall of the tyre. treadwear.Traction.temprature.the higher the number on treadwear the longer the tyre will last go for above 300,traction go for A HOLDS THE ROAD BETTER,temperature The temperature index 'A' means that a tyre has good temperature resistance.

i have used these tyres on a seat Ibiza,have a look at the link and read about how it explains it.the test is done independently of the tyre manufacture.Item number: 220599105873 on the bay.does not have to be this make as all tyres will have the ratings on the side wall.

bowie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the EU will be making it compulsory for tyre manufactures to supply this sort of information

Personally I buy on line for convenience and cost however we do have a friend of the family who is a branch manager at a kwikfit, quite amazing what discount he gave us last time we needed tyres and exhaust! Mark up is huge, it pays to shop around and barter the price down.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> kwikfit Mark up is huge


All tyres sold in the US have to have that information on the sidewall so I would expect most sold here have it as well, It's worth noting though that tyres sold on the North American market can be very different from Euro brands. The roads are completely different and that is taken into account in their construction. I have had numerous cars with American made tyres and on anything other than bone dry roads they are lethal :lol: :lol:

It's also true that a lot of manufacturers will run several different brands down the same production lines. For example you might get a recognised brand but it doesn't always go that they were actually made by that company.

In one place I worked there were numerous brands, from top end named stuff that you will find on a Ferrari to cheapskate motor factors own brands all made on the same production lines and basically identical apart from at the end of the line where they were branded and packed and obviously the end sellers price. Anybody could come along and place an order. I have also worked in a tyre factory some years ago.

I know all about KwickFit 

My ex wife turned up one day with a shredded flat tyre and a dud spare pleading with me to sort it for her. Against my better judgement I blew up and changed the spare took her to KwickFit as she waited in the her car I went in and got a quote. As usual top-middle-bottom prices. The top of the range was iirc about Â£170 + VAT each for cut slick whatever it was racing jobs that wouldn't last five minutes. No Problem I want the expensive ones. Got the ex out of the car into the waiting area, drove into the bay, said to the guy "she'll pay" then fecked off down the pub leaving the unsuspecting ex to wait for the bill.

She wasn't a happy camper

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Mark up is huge, it pays to shop around and barter the price down.


not always the case, whilst the national guys load their prices up and then knock money off in grand gestures, for the most part small firms (like mine) keep their prices keen.

On the size being discussed I would make around Â£20 profit retail which isn't too strong IMO.

My advice is if you need tyres, or anything else for that matter, is ask around. The chances are your neighbour or drinking pal or friend at the school gates will know a local bloke who can do a good job at a decent price.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Phillionaire said:


> Depends what percentage of 'spirited' driving you do compared to 'heading down to buying the groceries' driving. If you don't need the benefits of expensive tyres why pay for them?
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Let us know what you decide on. And don't forget to haggle. Nothin wrong with a bit of arm-twistery to get a better deal. If they want your business make em work for it


Will do. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

bowie said:


> look on the side wall of the tyre. treadwear.Traction.temprature.the higher the number on treadwear the longer the tyre will last go for above 300,traction go for A HOLDS THE ROAD BETTER,temperature The temperature index 'A' means that a tyre has good temperature resistance.
> 
> i have used these tyres on a seat Ibiza,have a look at the link and read about how it explains it.the test is done independently of the tyre manufacture.Item number: 220599105873 on the bay.does not have to be this make as all tyres will have the ratings on the side wall.
> 
> bowie


That's really interesting. Cheers. Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone. Really very much appreciated.

Gary


----------

